# Essentials Plus 101?



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyone using this product? Saw it on a YouTube channel and wanted to get some opinions on it

Growth Products Essential Plus 1-0-1 - 100% Natural Organic Fertilizer - 1 Quart Bottle https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JFP3S6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_oHsZBb2ZGEKMV

http://www.growthproducts.com/pages/agriculture.asp?htmlpage=EssentialBrochure_agandhort.html


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm assuming you saw it on the Pest and Lawn Ginja's channel? I've never used it but I may buy some for next year as it seems like it should be solid stuff.

http://www.growthproducts.com/pdfs/Ag_EssentialPlus.pdf

Here's the label, so what I see is 7% Humic, some Kelp, a bunch of L-Aminos, a little wetting agent and ash content. It's basically just a ton of light dosing of really good essential micros and aminos. Just off the cuff reading the label specs I'd say this stuff looks fantastic.


----------

